# My Puppy Keeps Vomiting After Food



## Claire P (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there,

We have a 14 week old Vizlsa pup who we adore but is causing us some concern around feeding. He's vomiting up his food a lot (almost as soon as he's finished eating). At first we thought it was just down to the speed he was eating his food but he has slowed down a lot and we don't think that is the problem anymore.

We've tried softening his kibble and that seems to help but he sometimes still vomits it back up. I tried feeding him dry kibble today again on the vets advice to see how he went and he brought this back up both times.

He's really well in himself - full of Vizsla energy and his appetite seems fine but he's vomiting up his food at least once a day.

I just wondered if anyone has any advice or experienced a similar problem as I'm getting more and more concerned.

Thanks!


----------



## EROVizsla (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi there, 
This could be due to the dry kibble expanding in his stomach - the air bubbles in kibbles allow water in, and it expands, sometimes upsetting their stomach and causing vomiting. If this is the case, it makes sense that wetting the food beforehand would help.
I feed my guy North Paw Grain Free from Corey Nutrition Co. 
They do a really cool thing that no other pet food manufacturers do - they infuse the fat in the diet right into the kibbles instead of just spraying it on the outside like every other pet food. The fat fills all the air pockets to make a nice dense kibble that won't expand in the stomach. It is also extremely digestible and breaks down very quickly in the stomach thanks to the fine grind technology they use for all the ingredients. This also helps with upset stomachs. 
Check out their website - its great! They also have a line of food called Pro Series that isn't grain free if you aren't looking for grain free.
www.corey.ca


----------

